# "I Am Legend" December 14th



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I want to see this movie.I like Will Smith and I hope this movie does well for him. Anybody else looking forward to this release?

Here is the Official Site:http://iamlegend.warnerbros.com/


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep already have plans to go and see it first movie i will have gone to see in two years .


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Isn't it a remake of _Omega Man_ and _The Last Man On Earth_.


----------



## ColdShot (Nov 30, 2007)

I pre-purchased tickets for an IMAX showing on Sunday afternoon. It looks good, but it's short at 1H 40M.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think this would be a perfect film to see alone at home, less so in a crowded theatre.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Isn't it a remake of _Omega Man_ and _The Last Man On Earth_.


Yes, all three are based on the book "I Am Legend"


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Isn't it a remake of _Omega Man_ and _The Last Man On Earth_.


Yep.
I saw both of those movies and even read the book. The Last Man On Earth starred Vincent Price and the Omega Man starred Charleston Heston.

I might make it to the theater to see this one.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm a big Will Smith fan and will probably go see this flick, but it's getting a mixed bag by the reviewers. Bad guys sound like they're a bit goofy.

John


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

This is an *intense* movie. Saw it last night in a packed theater with my girlfriend. I was *tired* when I left!


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review! Anybody else?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yeah, anyone else have any more reviews on this movie? It looks like one of the best this year.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

For those with Blu Ray players "Omega Man" is available in "BR" and it includes a $7 off coupon for the ticket to "I Am Legend".
I don't know if "OM" is available in "HD" format.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Well my 17 year old daughter didn't like it. She said it wasn't like the trailers made it out to be. Whatever that means. I told her I still wanted to see it.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I just got home from seeing it and as of right now I don't know if I like it or not. It's a weird movie. Some things I like and some things I didn't. That is why I am not sure about it yet. Plus it was a little different than I thought it would be.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i liked the first half, but hated it as soon as it turned into a zombie movie. the last half cheapened what could've been a classic. instead, it just became tired and trite. it would've been scarier if they kept things within the realm of reality and "what if...." scenario. more hitchcockian and less '28 days' or 'night of the living dead.' and why is it as soon as a human turns into a zombie, suddenly they have super-human strength and abilities? should they not be bound by the same genetics and kinesiology? apparently imagination went on strike long before the writers did. though i imagine the suits are applauding their decision to make a cheap zombie film since it's been a huge hit at the box office. all and all, the film was well made but sucked if you're older than twelve.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, it really should be a vampire movie... at least that's more along the lines of the original concept.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

BMoreRavens said:


> Well I just got home from seeing it and as of right now I don't know if I like it or not. It's a weird movie. Some things I like and some things I didn't. That is why I am not sure about it yet. Plus it was a little different than I thought it would be.





rjf said:


> i liked the first half, but hated it as soon as it turned into a zombie movie. the last half cheapened what could've been a classic. instead, it just became tired and trite. it would've been scarier if they kept things within the realm of reality and "what if...." scenario. more hitchcockian and less '28 days' or 'night of the living dead.' and why is it as soon as a human turns into a zombie, suddenly they have super-human strength and abilities? should they not be bound by the same genetics and kinesiology? apparently imagination went on strike long before the writers did. though i imagine the suits are applauding their decision to make a cheap zombie film since it's been a huge hit at the box office. all and all, the film was well made but sucked if you're older than twelve.


I feel the same way. It felt like a 28 days/weeks copy cat. Kind of a downer too, to think that something like that could happen.

BTW, how do you insert spoilers on here?


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I really enjoyed the movie but I was also kind of surprised when it turned in to a "Zombie" Movie. I was fortunate enough to see it in a IMAX Theater which completely added a whole new level to it. 

One of the Previews that they showed was the new Batman movie and I have to say that looks REALLY GOOD.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

theratpatrol said:


> BTW, how do you insert spoilers on here?





Spoiler



The butler did it.[/spoiler ] (w/o the space in the close tag)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

BobaBird said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The butler did it.[/spoiler ] (w/o the space in the close tag)





Spoiler



Cool thanks. 

Click only if you've seen the movie......


Spoiler



they didn't have to kill the dog, poor Sam


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Number two at the Box office this weekend.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I saw the Widescreen DVD this weekend. There is a double set on sale at Walmart with added endings too, BTW, which I think I need to get.

I liked the movie, having seen Omega Man and The Last Man On Earth, I think this film put it in today's frame quite well. I watched it late in the evening too and tried to go to sleep directly afterwords and couldn't stop thinking how possible this could actually be. Certainly the people and animals with the virus seemed to be overwelming, or too animated, but teh possiblity of an outbreak is real. This got my mind wrapped around the possibilities of this occuring for real. I also was taken back by the sick folks being able to continue to exist since it was made out that their food supplies were run out, how were they surviving? I was also sad for Sam...poor guy or was it a girl (Samantha)? 

I think my favorite part was when he was reciting the Shrek lines...to which the Smiddlett and I do occasionally. 

On a 5 point scale, I give it a 4.5...I'd give it a 5 but there was some weirdness that I could get over, though it was truly entertaining!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

If someone has seen the alternate ending on the DVD, would you please share it in a spoiler tag? I saw the movie "as released", but am curious what the alternate ending is ...


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey Drew,

Check this out. You can actually watch the alternate ending...

http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/03/05/must-watch-i-am-legends-original-ending-this-is-amazing/


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I watched the alternate ending yesterday and did not like it at all compared to the original ending.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

braven said:


> Hey Drew,
> 
> Check this out. You can actually watch the alternate ending...
> 
> http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/03/05/must-watch-i-am-legends-original-ending-this-is-amazing/


Thanks!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

braven said:


> Hey Drew,
> 
> Check this out. You can actually watch the alternate ending...
> 
> http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/03/05/must-watch-i-am-legends-original-ending-this-is-amazing/


Thanks for the link. I didn't watch it there but I have to get the DVD with the alternate ending. Their explanation is enticing enough to get me to buy it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, I bought it and watched it tonight. I like the alternate ending far better than the theatrical release. That is all I'll say in case you've not seen it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

smiddy said:


> OK, I bought it and watched it tonight. I like the alternate ending far better than the theatrical release. That is all I'll say in case you've not seen it.


Also without spoiling... I suppose I too liked the alternate ending, but the theatrical ending was slightly more faithful to the original novel. The alternate ending takes a fairly abrupt left turn.


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been wanting to pick up the movie since it was released. I need to go ahead and do that. Is this a movie you would watch again?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, I intend to watch it a few more times. I am more from a research angle now since I want to know more about the original text and subsequent movies...I'm a geek that way when something captures my attention. I can say, this movie puts Will Smith into a very interesting roll compared to other rolls I've seen him do (I have not seen all of his movies though), this is very dramatic for him versus comedic which is what I know of him mostly. That alone intriges me to rewatch it. Also, the story line on both versions is pretty interesting, it does seem very fast where explanations for some things could be done longer to capture more understanding since it does seem like multiple snapshots of time (taking the technical screen written perspective).


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Recorded it off PPV last night.

Your right, it's a movie you'll want to watch again. Gonna pick it up on Blu.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Recorded it off PPV last night.
> 
> Your right, it's a movie you'll want to watch again. Gonna pick it up on Blu.


Did the PPV version show the theatrical version only?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I watched the original movie a couple of weeks before we picked it up on Blu.

I like the story a little better in the original, but liked the new one as well. But I thought the alernate ending was crap.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Did the PPV version show the theatrical version only?


Not sure if it was theatrical or directors cut.

Miami Vice off PPV HD was different than the version I saw the other day on Starz-HD. I noticed a couple differences on that one.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Not sure if it was theatrical or directors cut.
> 
> Miami Vice off PPV HD was different than the version I saw the other day on Starz-HD. I noticed a couple differences on that one.


This makes me wonder then what we're getting when we PPV versus what is available elsewhere.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pink Fairy said:


> I watched the original movie a couple of weeks before we picked it up on Blu.
> 
> I like the story a little better in the original, but liked the new one as well. But I thought the alernate ending was crap.


Really?! What didn't you like about the alternate ending? (Please put it in a spoiler if is spoils other's view before seeing it)


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

It was anti-climatical. All this build up and then BLAH


----------



## Button Pusher (Jan 19, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> It was anti-climatical. All this build up and then BLAH


That is what I was afraid of but the "green one" assures me he would watch it again.

Pink Fairy,I assume you wouldn't watch it again?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> they didn't have to kill the dog, poor Sam


My dog Sam was not at all pleased and ran off to the corner to eat some purple flowers. 

By the way, I PPV'd it a couple of days ago and thought it was very well done.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Pink Fairy said:


> It was anti-climatical. All this build up and then BLAH


Yes, I agree it was kind of anti-climatic, but because of that I liked it better as it seemed like there was


Spoiler



a connection between the LTC and the virus infected leader


 The original does work too, but to me the alternate ending is more human.



Button Pusher said:


> That is what I was afraid of but the "green one" assures me he would watch it again.
> 
> Pink Fairy,I assume you wouldn't watch it again?


I will watch it again and again. I do need to however research the original text and then subsequent movies since I think it is likely relavent.

I think the movie puts a humanized potentiaal perspective to things, if that makes sense.



Richard King said:


> My dog Sam was not at all pleased and ran off to the corner to eat some purple flowers.
> 
> By the way, I PPV'd it a couple of days ago and thought it was very well done.


Not like a steak, but put together in a manner that makes it beleiveable, yes? Would you watch it again?

Please pass on my empathy to Sam, I concur, it was sad.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Not like a steak, but put together in a manner that makes it beleiveable, yes? Would you watch it again?


Yes and Yes. Besides, I like my steak rare.


----------

